# Clausing 13 x 36 lathe - $1500 (Wimer, OR)



## MrWhoopee (Nov 6, 2018)

https://medford.craigslist.org/tls/d/clausinglathe/6741923540.html


----------



## amsoilman (Nov 8, 2018)

Seems like a. Good buy to me.


----------

